# Antioquia The Magical Corner of South America



## limelight (Dec 18, 2012)

...


----------



## Carbet (Jun 13, 2005)

. by Camilo Hernandez M., on Flickr


MEDELLÍN by laloking97, on Flickr


4 Sur by Dual Time Studio, on Flickr


Marco Urbano - Edificio de EPM by David Puerta Carmona - 4D Fotografía, on Flickr​


----------



## BringMe (May 7, 2011)

^^ Great pics Carbet! 



limelight said:


> The whole of Colombia is, not just Antioquia.


Ok but this thread is only about Antioquia so please let's stop talking about Colombia


----------



## fieldsofdreams (Sep 21, 2012)

Spectacular shots of Medellin indeed! On the last picture shown by Carbet above, what is that building with white lights that shimmer? And on his first pic, is that a pedestrian bridge I see? It looks like Medellin is progressing pretty rapidly... :hug:


----------



## BringMe (May 7, 2011)

fieldsofdreams said:


> Spectacular shots of Medellin indeed! On the last picture shown by Carbet above, what is that building with white lights that shimmer? And on his first pic, is that a pedestrian bridge I see? It looks like Medellin is progressing pretty rapidly... :hug:


Is the headquarters of Antioquia public service company


----------



## Carbet (Jun 13, 2005)

And yes, it is a pedestrian bridge.


----------



## BringMe (May 7, 2011)

Land of Diversity


pano_rioclaro-2 by mamonto_70, on Flickr


rio_magdalena by mamonto_70, on Flickr


Un paisaje con encanto by Mile Builes, on Flickr


El peñol Antioquia by Santiago Rojas G., on Flickr


Puente de Occidente (Santa Fe de Antioquia) by Harveth, on Flickr


Parque Explora by DonMazo, on Flickr​


----------



## Feleru* (Apr 13, 2009)

Really nice pics. What a I like the most of Antioquia its her spectacular rural area with its lush mountains.


----------



## Feleru* (Apr 13, 2009)

BringMe said:


> Puente de Occidente (Santa Fe de Antioquia) by Harveth, on Flickr​


This Bridge as some one told me its from the same arquitecht of the famous Golden gate bridge of San Francisco. am I right?


----------



## BringMe (May 7, 2011)

Feleru* said:


> This Bridge as some one told me its from the same arquitecht of the famous Golden gate bridge of San Francisco. am I right?


lol not at all! The architec of this bridge was José María Villa


----------



## Feleru* (Apr 13, 2009)

BringMe said:


> lol not at all! The architec of this bridge was José María Villa


:lol: a friend of mine from envigado told me that. :lol: I dont know why he told me that. Sorry for my mistake thats why i was asking. XD I wasn´t sure of that info


----------



## Alejo_paisa (Apr 14, 2009)

*Antioquia*
Department (state) of mountains​

atardecer hacia Armenia Mantequilla desde el Chuscal por jaime salazar alzate, en Flickr

Cavamu





Sin título por semper-fortis, en Flickr


Edificio HP por Dual Time Studio, en Flickr


Piedras Blancas por jaime salazar alzate, en Flickr

Ivan Mauricio Agudelo



Bicentenario Medellin 200-9 por alcaldiademed, en Flickr


Fly por Dual Time Studio, en Flickr




Silleteros 2012 por Dafero, en Flickr​


----------



## BringMe (May 7, 2011)

lovely pics!

I love the last one


----------



## fieldsofdreams (Sep 21, 2012)

Truly spectacular image choices yet again! I especially love the Silleteros photo: that reminds me of the very colorful and lively fiestas found in the Philippines as well, especially in the past two weekends where the Baby Jesus was the focus of two famous fiestas held south of Manila. And, oh, wow, Medellin must have been growing a lot lately, with towers being built on the hillsides... I am surprised too at how Bicentenario is! Excellent choices!


----------



## Motul (Nov 8, 2003)

Antioquia rocks.



Feleru* said:


> This Bridge as some one told me its from the same arquitecht of the famous Golden gate bridge of San Francisco. am I right?




:lol:


----------



## Carbet (Jun 13, 2005)

Untitled by Tavo BlackDog, on Flickr


Untitled by Tavo BlackDog, on Flickr


Untitled by Tavo BlackDog, on Flickr​


----------



## Fernando76 (Feb 5, 2010)

Feleru* said:


> This Bridge as some one told me its from the same arquitecht of the famous Golden gate bridge of San Francisco. am I right?


Jose Maria Villa was a Civil and Mechanical Engineer who worked in the Brooklyn Bridge construction. I dont know to much regarding his participation in that project (Brooklyn), but for sure he brought the knowledge and experience to develop this project over the Cauca River.

http://www.antioquiadigital.com/destinos/puente.htm


----------



## fieldsofdreams (Sep 21, 2012)

@Carbet that night (or black and white) church shot on your latest photo set looks really marvelous! It reminds me of the more intricately-designed Catholic Churches in Europe... Is that the current church in Medellin, or is it like historical? I say that if it still exists, that is truly magnificent... I just want to visit that church for photos and offer a prayer. :yes:


----------



## Carbet (Jun 13, 2005)

fieldsofdreams said:


> @Carbet that night (or black and white) church shot on your latest photo set looks really marvelous! It reminds me of the more intricately-designed Catholic Churches in Europe... Is that the current church in Medellin, or is it like historical? I say that if it still exists, that is truly magnificent... I just want to visit that church for photos and offer a prayer. :yes:


The first pic is the main church in "Sonsón" a little town close to Medellín.

The second picture is one of the churches in "Santa Fe de Antioquia", a colonial town that was the capital of Antioquia before Medellín. They have an "open sky movie festival" that you can see in the image.

The last one is a little piece of architecture in the local airport in Medellín.


----------



## Feleru* (Apr 13, 2009)

Fernando76 said:


> Jose Maria Villa was a Civil and Mechanical Engineer who worked in the Brooklyn Bridge construction. I dont know to much regarding his participation in that project (Brooklyn), but for sure he brought the knowledge and experience to develop this project over the Cauca River.
> 
> http://www.antioquiadigital.com/destinos/puente.htm


 Thanks for the Info. I get confused with the bridge . So I wasn´t too lost at all. XD


----------



## Carbet (Jun 13, 2005)

Colinas del Poblado by David Puerta Carmona - 4D Fotografía, on Flickr


Jericó, Antioquia by The Colombian Way, on Flickr


Parque Arví by The Colombian Way, on Flickr


Medellín - El Poblado by The Colombian Way, on Flickr


Hotel Arví by VAO7, on Flickr​


----------



## BringMe (May 7, 2011)

Lovely pics carbet! thanks a lot 

BTW I love jericó is probably one of my fav towns (one of the fews that I know) but I'm sure I'm not going back there ever EVER. 

j/k

thanks!


----------



## Milo! (Jul 9, 2011)

I will help a little with some pictures of my property


Medellín 








































Color *X*plotion




















































Hope you guys like it
.​


----------



## BringMe (May 7, 2011)

^^ :cheers:

I Love the botero sqaure  

Thanks


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

@Milo: Please edit those flickr photos by using the BBcode or just the link in every photo. Thanks


----------



## BringMe (May 7, 2011)

From Spanish towns to Modernity


Jardín, Antioquia by The Colombian Way, on Flickr


Jardín, Antioquia by The Colombian Way, on Flickr


Jericó, Antioquia by The Colombian Way, on Flickr


Carolina del Principe by Jorge Gaviria, on Flickr


El Salto Guadalupe - Gómez Plata by Sol Beatriz, on Flickr


Medellín Parque Arvi et mariposario by christine.petitjean (absente), on Flickr



​


----------



## BringMe (May 7, 2011)

Medellín Centro by The Colombian Way, on Flickr


Medellín Centro by The Colombian Way, on Flickr


Parque Explora, Medellín by The Colombian Way, on Flickr​


----------



## ryuuzaki (Jan 14, 2010)

Nice photos BringMe! I'd like to visit Colombia someday


----------



## BringMe (May 7, 2011)

Source: Facebook​


----------



## Pepik (Feb 28, 2013)

wow, very nice pictures


----------



## BringMe (May 7, 2011)

Thanks a lot for your comment! I'm happy that you like it :cheers:


----------



## tilitoa (Feb 17, 2012)

wonderful photos, I want to travel to Antioquia on summer


----------



## asanchezs (Jul 7, 2012)

Excelent photos, but we have more to see.


----------



## TopWatch (Jun 21, 2008)

Really Cool Pics From the most innovative city in the world!!!

Saludos!!


----------



## fieldsofdreams (Sep 21, 2012)

BringMe said:


> Source: Facebook​


Really? Medellin has its own Metro line too? Amazing indeed!

Maybe you can start your own Urban Showcase thread focusing on Medellin, should you want to. That way, you can take pictures of what you want us to see when we want to visit your city. I know you love your city so much, I want more from your perspective.


----------



## BringMe (May 7, 2011)

fieldsofdreams said:


> Really? Medellin has its own Metro line too? Amazing indeed!
> 
> Maybe you can start your own Urban Showcase thread focusing on Medellin, should you want to. That way, you can take pictures of what you want us to see when we want to visit your city. I know you love your city so much, I want more from your perspective.


Yep Medellín its own metro + BRT and they are starting to built a new tram system (specially in the city center) and will be connected with the other systems (Metro, BTR and cable cars)










Oh I don't open a new thread in the Urban Showcase forum because I don't have pictures actually taken from me.


----------



## fieldsofdreams (Sep 21, 2012)

^^ Oh ok. Wonderful shots, though!  keep them coming!


----------



## BringMe (May 7, 2011)

fieldsofdreams said:


> ^^ Oh ok. Wonderful shots, though!  keep them coming!


I will!! but I'm waiting for the next page there's lots of pics here


----------



## Homero6 (Jan 5, 2009)

Jerico and Jardin are awesome towns... 

i will try to bring some pics from jardin...


----------



## Diego San (Sep 14, 2009)

fieldsofdreams said:


> Really? Medellin has its own Metro line too? Amazing indeed!
> 
> Maybe you can start your own Urban Showcase thread focusing on Medellin, should you want to. That way, you can take pictures of what you want us to see when we want to visit your city. I know you love your city so much, I want more from your perspective.


I think there are actually a lot o beautiful pics of Medellín and we were trying to show the country side which is more unknown to foreigners. It is a good suggestions though, I will try to post here some pictures from the capital city.


----------



## BringMe (May 7, 2011)

Northern Antioquia


----------



## BringMe (May 7, 2011)

Northern Antioquia


----------



## BringMe (May 7, 2011)

Jericó Cathedral


----------



## BringMe (May 7, 2011)

North East


----------



## BringMe (May 7, 2011)




----------



## BringMe (May 7, 2011)

St. Antonio Central Cathedral


----------



## Feleru* (Apr 13, 2009)

Dar un tiempito a que hagan comentarios , no?


----------



## BringMe (May 7, 2011)

La Ceja


----------



## BringMe (May 7, 2011)

San Pedro


----------



## BringMe (May 7, 2011)

San Pedro Cathedral


----------



## Hia-leah JDM (May 7, 2007)

Some beautiful churches! I'll be in Antioquia in 2 months, I can't wait

My mother's family comes from Sabaneta. All I've heard my whole life was that it's the smallest city in Colombia and it's changed a lot.


----------

